# Foxy taste



## ffemt128 (Oct 15, 2012)

Been hearing this term a lot lately. Can someone please explain what exactly this is?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 15, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Been hearing this term a lot lately. Can someone please explain what exactly this is?



Foxy Definition: The musty odor and flavor of wines made from _Vitis labrusca_ grapes native to North America, usually something undesirable.


Term used to describe the strong grapey smell and taste of some wines made from [native Labrusca] grapes, such as Concord, Catawba, Niagara, and Delaware. Such grapes once were called "fox grapes," which accounts for the word "foxy."

Everyone who's ever downed a glass of Welch's concord grape juice knows that taste and smell. "Foxy" is just the word used to describe it.


----------



## TonyP (Oct 15, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Been hearing this term a lot lately. Can someone please explain what exactly this is?



Foxy refers to a musty odor and flavor, generally associated with some Catawba and Concord wines. (I think also Niagra and Delaware.) These wines are prone to a strong grapey character, like grape jelly.

Tony P.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 15, 2012)

USUALLY A TERM USED TO DESCRIBE SOME OF THE WINE FLAVORS COMING FROM THE NORTH,OR FINGER LAKES REGION,DIFFERENT TYPES OF GRAPES WITH A CHARACTERISTICS ALL TO THEM SELVES,FOR EXAMPLE IF I STATED A CHARDANNAY HAS A SMOOTH FIINISH WITH NOTES OF APRICOT AND OTHER CITRUS,AGED WITH A BALANCED TIME IN OAK,THAT'S A CHARDONNAY,ON THE OTHER HAND A ISABELLA IS ONE OF THOSE GRAPE TYPES WITH A DISTINTION ALL ITS OWN AND LIKE MANY OTHER COLD WHETHER GRAPES THE TASTE IS UNTO IT SELF AND WITH OUT THE DESCRIPTION LIKE THE CHARDONNAY,SO THE TERM TO DESCRIBE THIS TYPE OF TASTE ,WAS TERMED FOXY,LIKE CONCORD.............FOXY.............


----------



## Julie (Oct 15, 2012)

Aaaaah thank you Doug for this post and thanks everyone for the explanation. I am trying to get a good handle of a "foxy taste"


----------



## rodo (Oct 15, 2012)

Isabella is most defiantly "foxy".


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2012)

rodo said:


> Isabella is most defiantly "foxy".


 Have I met her?


----------



## Duster (Oct 15, 2012)

Easy Dan   

Anyway I for one like a sweeter wine and I for one prefer the sweeter "foxier" wines. I know I'm an odd duck, ya don't have to remind me.
the way I look at it, I make what I like and don't care if others do not like it.


----------



## rodo (Oct 15, 2012)

> Have I met her?


 
Yeh I think you,ve made her before.


----------



## Rodnboro (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought it meant a full bodied wine.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 16, 2012)

some wines of this type are very full body but that's not the reason for the descriptor.


----------

